# New horse choices. Help?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They aren't really critique pictures and I barely have a clue about critiquing myself, but I like the last one the most out of them all.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

The third horse just might be OK when fit.

With what I see now....that is my choice.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't critique conformation either. I can say however that they all look beautiful! I know you know this......pick the one that rides best in the woods with you! Good luck!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The third horse.. grey but or cremello.. may be a lot more horse than this photo tells you? The last horse has a bit of a long back.. but has an old time Morgan look about him. 

The second horse may be pretty good but looks like he may be tied in behind the knee. He looks to have a nice angle at the point of shoulder. 

The first horse looks weedy.. but it is hard to tell from these photos. 

They all are a bit.. fat and out of condition...


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

From what can be seem from the pics, I like the 3rd horse as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd go with the first one, to be honest. She has decent bone and appears to have the best conformation (although the pic isn't the best).

The second one is good, but as Ripper said, is a little tied in behind the knee and is VERY posty through the hocks.

The third one's knees/forelegs kind of worry me. Not sure what I'm seeing, but her knees almost look like they buckle backward (severely over at the knee, maybe)? Her back also looks fairly long and she's REALLY light on bone.

The fourth one is decent, but again, light on bone. S/he is also light on bone and a wee bit long in the back.

I'd be interested to know the breeding on the last two. The fourth one especially looks VERY halter bred to me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with Drafty. I like the 1st horse the best. The 3rd horse has a nice butt, yet I still find the 1st the most attractive build wise...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> The 3rd horse has a nice butt,


That's about all that horse has going for it, IMHO. :wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I really don't like any of them. I guess if, in this buyer's market you can't find anything else, buy the one that listens best.
I don't get it--my DD's spent a little over $150 for my Nikon COOPIX S2600 pocket digital camera. It takes pictures like this~








Notice the clarity. I can shoot until the cows, chickens AND horses come home and pick the best.
*Why do we see such abysmal pictures of horses for sale?!?*


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Great pic, Corporal .. (now I don't feel so bad for the cover on my chicken pen .. hehehe)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ANYTHING to keep out the hawks and the owls, LOL!
This is their summer pen. DH and I are FINALLY building the coop this spring/summer--WWOOOHHHHOOOOO!!!!
This flock spent the winter in a 12 x 16 stall.
Whatcha think of this rooster? (I have 2 of them, raised together.) Don't know the breed--think he's a mutt.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL .. that's right! I don't want to pirate the OP's thread .. I'll pm you.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

they are all so different but none of them are bad looking animals. the third one looks the 'speediest' to me. i actually think with muscle that one will look pretty darn good when fitted up. i like his hip and back, neck tie is good. what breed?
the last one certainly has the most eye appeal and of course, the best photo  confo is very good except maybe small feet as someone else said. 
second one is so porky it's hard to see beyond the fat pads but nothing really wrong except I don't love the hind end.
first one also looks to be decent. lowest neck tie in but that's ok for what you want. hard to see proportions with the pic but love her/his head. very pretty.

i'm going to agree - whichever one rides best in the woods and you click with is the one to choose.


----------

